# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  SamsungToolPRO_27.1

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Samsung_Box
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## TIGER_GSM

Added over 70 function(s) to 8 model(s)*: 
SM-C111:
 + Repair IMEI
 + Repair SN
 + Repair BlueTooth
 + Repair WiFi
 + Repair Product Code
 + Repair MP
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Patch Certificate 
SM-C1116:
 + Repair IMEI
 + Repair SN
 + Repair BlueTooth
 + Repair WiFi
 + Repair Product Code
 + Repair MP
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Patch Certificate 
SM-C111M:
 + Repair IMEI
 + Repair SN
 + Repair BlueTooth
 + Repair WiFi
 + Repair Product Code
 + Repair MP
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Patch Certificate 
SM-G3586V:
 + Write Firmware
 + Unlock
 + Reset EFS
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Wipe EFS/NVM
 + Reset MSL
 + Read EFS
 + Write EFS
 + Read QCN
 + Write QCN
 + Write CERT
 + Read SEC
 + Write SEC 
SM-G610Y:
 + Write Firmware
 + Reset FRP/React/EE
 + Read EFS
 + Write EFS
 + Write NV DATA 
SM-J106B:
 + Write Firmware
 + Unlock
 + Read Unlock Codes
 + Reset FRP/React/EE
 + Repair IMEI
 + Repair SN
 + Repair BlueTooth
 + Repair WiFi
 + Repair Product Code
 + Reset EFS
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Patch Certificate
 + Read EFS
 + Write EFS
 + Read CERT
 + Write CERT 
SM-J106M:
 + Write Firmware
 + Unlock
 + Read Unlock Codes
 + Reset FRP/React/EE
 + Repair IMEI
 + Repair SN
 + Repair BlueTooth
 + Repair WiFi
 + Repair Product Code
 + Reset EFS
 + Disable Factory Mode
 + Patch Certificate
 + Read EFS
 + Write EFS
 + Read CERT
 + Write CERT 
SM-test2:
 + Write Firmware
 + Unlock
 + Repair IMEI
 + Read QCN
 + Write QCN* 
Fixed bugs by your bug reports

----------


## مرشد الحميد

شكرا لك

----------


## gemeel

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أيوب

السلام عليكم هل هذا البرنامج لتفبيش السمسونك

----------

